# looking for info



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hi everyone been a long time, looking for a parts mower or parts for my mower or parts you want to sell this is a 1970 MTD 8hp briggs need streeing wheel and other parts


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

other pic of streeing wheel


----------

